# Micrometer stop.



## wla421 (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi all,

Finally got around to making a tool that I have been wanting/needing.

Took a old inside micrometer and made a stop for my lathe.

See what ya think.

George


----------



## joe d (Dec 25, 2010)

Well, George.. I think it's an excellent device. Useful, and good-looking too.

Cheers, Joe


----------



## Stan (Dec 25, 2010)

A good addition to any shop. Very valuable for drilling and boring blind holes on the lathe.

If you don't have an old inside mic, use an old outside mic or even buy a cheap import and cut off the mic part.

[http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj165/sdmcw/CarriageStop3.jpg[/img]]


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Dec 25, 2010)

I tracked down a 2" mic head on Ebay and made mine. I love it. And for most parts I don't have to worry about measuring depth.


----------



## Davo J (Dec 25, 2010)

Nice job.
I bought mine from here to make one.
http://www.ctctools.biz/servlet/the-526/MICROMETER-HEAD-HIGH-RESOLUTION/Detail
He bills in UK dollars as well, their is a drop down box in the shopping cart for it.
I find his gear to be pretty good.

Dave


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Dec 26, 2010)

I've used CTC before for ER collet holders. I think I paid 40 or 50USD for a pair of 2" Starret heads off Ebay. I buy second hand American long before I order anything Chinese. One day I'll make the second stop for the other side of the carriage.

Greg


----------



## wla421 (Dec 26, 2010)

I like them,

Reasons for using a inside mic, was 

1st..free!.

2nd not having to read numbers upside down.

George


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi guys -- I just registered today and happened across this thread. I have a Jet 9 X 20 that I have spent the last year Americanizing and getting rid of all the weak spots. This is what I was looking for to put the carriage stop on it. Thanx a million. All of these are good.

 "Bill Gruby"


----------



## Anko (Feb 3, 2011)

hi to all

i got a 0-50 mm starrett mic head that i want to transform intro a micrometer stop for my lathe

but im worried because the carriage have lots of inertia and i think that the constant punches of the carriage stoping at the micrometer will may ruin the threads inside and made the mic head useless ???

can you tellme your experience?? or advice i will apreciate!!

saludos!


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Feb 3, 2011)

Anko  said:
			
		

> but im worried because the carriage have lots of inertia and i think that the constant punches of the carriage stoping at the micrometer will may ruin the threads inside and made the mic head useless ???
> can you tellme your experience?? or advice i will apreciate!!
> saludos!


I think youre right. 40 tpi is pretty delicate for that operation. Just how often do you 
need .001 setability on a stop. And is it even repeatable to that anyway. ?
I get the impression some are trying to "gild a lilly" with these carriage stops. 
  ...lew...


----------



## mzetati (Feb 4, 2011)

Here's mine, contructed from scraps from a cheap mike I bought for 5 euros on a street market.
Even found a way to recycle the anvil, <G>
Both handles were made by press fitting a socket head screw into a knurled ring.

Marcello


----------



## mzetati (Feb 4, 2011)

Sorry for sending two almost identical pictures, in my previous post.

BTW, did You know You can run the carriage into the micrometer stop, when power feeding? 
Don't ask why I know that. 
Marcello


----------

